# Weight



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

So, I have just got some digital scales and Nacho obligingly sat on them for me. I knew he had gained some weight but didn't know just how much. Since December he has put on 3kg (although was on the skinny side due to the 'golf incident' !! He is now a nice solid 9kg exactly at 9.5months. 

How does this compare to your poos?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly is a whopping 11.3kg at 11.5 months. Athough the vet said she is a perfect weight


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Ive not weighted Arthur for a month but he was 12kg at 6months! Ill have to weigh him tonight to see.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George is 13kg at not quite 8 months


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty is 6.5kgs at 9 Months


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is 7.7 kg's at a year and 5 months. She is very "lean" as the vet put it...and one of the vets says she is perfect...the other would like to see her gain a bit.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah that's what i love about our cockapoos- There is definitely no standard in shapes or sizes. I'd probably say Nacho was medium sized then just from these comparisons.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy has just been weighed and was 7.30kg at 7 months. I wonder how much more growing there will be? 
H x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ruby is 11Kg at 19 months (she's been the same for a while)
Pepper is 8.5Kg at 6 months (probably needs weighing again as we haven't done it for a while)
Update (18/02) Pepper is Now 8.8Kg!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

My Betty is 5.2kg at 22months. And still quite skinny under her fluff! X


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit was 8.2kg this week - has put on 500g since last week! - must have been his weekend treat of JoJo's peanut butter doggie cupcakes - he suddenly feels a lot heavier. He's only 11" tall so I think that seems a lot! - although I can still feel his ribs.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Got Poppy weighed today at the vets and she is 7.2 at 5 months.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Think Tilly might be a little fattie😄
Got her weighed today and she's 8.45kgs at 5months😱😱😱


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

When Vincent had the snip he was 9.5kg at 6 months (I think! I can't really remember O_O) 
I will weigh him today as I think he'll be lighter now he's had half his fluff cut off!


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi everyone....I am spending far too much time on this site!!! However I am still trying to work out who has which type of Cockapoo. Lottie is a Toy Poodle x American Cocker. How much do you think she will end up weighing??


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

lovecockapoo said:


> Hi everyone....I am spending far too much time on this site!!! However I am still trying to work out who has which type of Cockapoo. Lottie is a Toy Poodle x American Cocker. How much do you think she will end up weighing??


I think we all spend too much time on this site  Lottie will probably be in comparison to some of the smaller weights that have been posted so far. toy and american mixers tend to be smaller all round - weight/height and length xxx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I like to escape to this site .... Cockapoo world isy alternative reality. 

Anyway Lady Cara is 10.4kg at 8.5 months old.

Xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oakley is 10.6 kg at 7 months & 1 week


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Gosh.... There all soooo different my younger girl "Margo" at 10mths weighs more than my 19mths old at 10.45kg!!! She just loves her food but also loves
Charging around


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Pepper was 10kg at 12 months and is now 11kg at 17 months.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I've always jokingly referred to Archie as "Digby the worlds biggest dog" but am now convinced this to be the case 

I took him to our local pet store and at 8 months old my little monster weighs 11.5kg


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Maisie weighs roughly 9-10kg (I say roughly as I have to hold her with me on the scales!) she is ten months and now 15" tall (measured to get back)


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal is 9.9kg and has been around this since he was 1, the vet said he was perfect for his size when he had his recent jabs, and Scamp... well he is an elepoo and weighs 20.75 kg ! lol 
He is actually about the size of a lab but looks like a cockapoo


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is 9.7kg and is a year old. Smaller than her bestest mate Lolly who is a month younger than her


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

lovecockapoo said:


> Hi everyone....I am spending far too much time on this site!!! However I am still trying to work out who has which type of Cockapoo. Lottie is a Toy Poodle x American Cocker. How much do you think she will end up weighing??


Molly is the same cross and she is fully grown and weighs just over 5kg


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Think Tilly might be a little fattie&#55357;&#56836;
> Got her weighed today and she's 8.45kgs at 5months&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;
> 
> 
> ...





Mrs Hippiechick said:


> I've always jokingly referred to Archie as "Digby the worlds biggest dog" but am now convinced this to be the case
> 
> I took him to our local pet store and at 8 months old my little monster weighs 11.5kg


Gaia was 12kg at 5 months


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo was 9 pounds at 9 months. From the look of things, she's a midget lol.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> I've always jokingly referred to Archie as "Digby the worlds biggest dog" but am now convinced this to be the case
> 
> I took him to our local pet store and at 8 months old my little monster weighs 11.5kg


Gosh, he's much heavier than his sister! She's 8.6kg at 8 months. Am hoping she won't grow much more! Hope you've seen the post with pics of her freshly groomed!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi is 9.7kg at almost a year old (his birthday very soon ), he is an american x miniature.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Susie - has Nacho gained any more in height in the time he's gained more weight? Biscuit's now approx 11-11.5" and is 8.4kg - but is about 18-19" long. I've been told at the vet that his limit should be around 8.5kg so I should now switch to an adult food and exercise him more. He could afford to be a bit leaner. He's having a full vet check tomorrow re his size. I was hoping at 24 weeks he's still got a bit more growing time in height? Just to get to 12" would be great.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Hi Susie - has Nacho gained any more in height in the time he's gained more weight? Biscuit's now approx 11-11.5" and is 8.4kg - but is about 18-19" long. I've been told at the vet that his limit should be around 8.5kg so I should now switch to an adult food and exercise him more. He could afford to be a bit leaner. He's having a full vet check tomorrow re his size. I was hoping at 24 weeks he's still got a bit more growing time in height? Just to get to 12" would be great.


Hi Jane. I just did a quick measure. Hard to be precise as he had a bath last night and is like a giant ball of fluff but I think Nacho's about 13 - 13.5inches in height so definitely got taller. I can't tell you the length - he keeps rolling over trying to take the tape measure out my hands  I did switch Nacho to adult food at 6 months and he gets one walk that is about 45 minutes long off lead. Longer walks at weekends and i'll walk him longer again in the summer when it stays lighter for longer. 45 minutes and lots of playtime in the garden suits him just fine though xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Susie! Interesting to know as I was a bit surprised when the nurse suggested that Biscuit is probably done with growing at 24 weeks! I know she is basing this on toy breeds but he is only 1/4 toy and that poodle is 12". The cocker used is 15" and his mini poodle dad is 12" so I'm hoping he will at least get to that. An easy way to measure their length (well relatively easy!) is to stand them up and measure along one side of them from the breastbone to the tail. No worries though - just interested to compare! I think Nacho's probably a bit shorter in length than Biscuit. Biscuit's a little pony!!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Thanks Susie! Interesting to know as I was a bit surprised when the nurse suggested that Biscuit is probably done with growing at 24 weeks! I know she is basing this on toy breeds but he is only 1/4 toy and that poodle is 12". The cocker used is 15" and his mini poodle dad is 12" so I'm hoping he will at least get to that. An easy way to measure their length (well relatively easy!) is to stand them up and measure along one side of them from the breastbone to the tail. No worries though - just interested to compare! I think Nacho's probably a bit shorter in length than Biscuit. Biscuit's a little pony!!


Hi - just for info Billy is from a toy poodle dad and show cocker mum around the same heights. He was 7.30kg at 7 months and measures 14.5" high. The vet said he may well grow a little more yet - he was the biggest chunkiest boy in his litter tho!
H x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Helen That sounds more realistic. I don't mind what size Biscuit ends up but I thought it seems too soon to be saying he's full grown. He was the medium one in his litter but that can change as one of the smaller ones is now taller but has a smaller build. Biscuit's also on a BARF diet, so this usually means a slower steady growth, rather than sudden growth spurts. I don't think the nurse understood the concept of NI anyway as she was asking me to check the calorie difference between the puppy and adult. But it doesn't work that way with raw - you just reduce the quantity. Biscuit's having his development check with the vet tomorrow - so interesting if he gives me a completely different opinion!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> An easy way to measure their length (well relatively easy!) is to stand them up and measure along one side of them from the breastbone to the tail. No worries though - just interested to compare! I think Nacho's probably a bit shorter in length than Biscuit. Biscuit's a little pony!!


Hi Jane

Success... Nacho is about 18inches from breastbone to tail and definitely closer to 14inches tall! Yes I imagine Biscuit definitely will grow some more. Don't they say 9-12months to fully grown? My dad's dog scooby (a working cocker) stopped growing length and height wise at about 12 months but it's only now at 2years that he has really started to fill out and become 'solid'.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

anndante said:


> Gosh, he's much heavier than his sister! She's 8.6kg at 8 months. Am hoping she won't grow much more! Hope you've seen the post with pics of her freshly groomed!


Funny the difference in litter size isn't it? Archie is a solid little bundle, always has been since he was a tiny puppy 

I'm just going to look at the pics now


----------



## P Weeks (Sep 29, 2011)

hi Brodie is 9.5 kg at almost 7 months... I thought he was small being an american minature but it looks as though is ok... trouble is he has just gone off his regular food...wont touch it....have had to buy tinned to mix with dry


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

We are a bit worried about Pushca as my sister has been minding her and sadly she has put on weight. She looks portly and she's now on a stricter diet but she is 11.5 kg at 19 mths and some of your poos are of similar size so I am very confused....


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I've just taken Coco to have his booster injection and he is 11.5kg at 14 months and she said he had put on weight since his last visit (about a month ago) I need to exercise him more. I was thinking it might be his coat because that is needing a cut.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy is approx 17kg 15" high and from breastbone to tail approx 24"


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Gaia is 13.9kg, 17" high and approx 24" from breastbone to tail (and only 7 months)


----------

